# Ned rig in action.



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Took the kayak out with the go pro. Ned rig was the key. Check it out.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The ned is intriguing. Especially in rivers. Many Ohioans don't know what it is.
That's a huge advantage. The fish haven't seen it either. Is it the pupal stage or a helgramite?--Tim


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

The ned rig is an amazing phenomena.

Extremely simplistic - extremely effective. 

I used it effectively this spring at Pickwick Tennessee, and then again while in Northern Ontario last month. I was catching fish where my partner couldn't get a hit in the same area.

I'm a believer!!!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

How are you guys fishing the ned rig?


----------



## Mao (May 7, 2013)

Slow. Like a big Texas rigged worm.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

ristorap said:


> How are you guys fishing the ned rig?


In the video I'm slowly popping it on the bottom but I've done really well fishing it next to structure letting it sit giving it little twitches. Also try different colors in one spot. I was fishing a green pumpkin not getting any bites switched to "mud minnow" and killed them.


----------



## sliver138 (Jan 16, 2009)

Dicks has 5 for $20 on zman products until the 4th. Stock up.


----------



## Mao (May 7, 2013)

They liked molting craw, bubble gum and green pumpkin goby.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

S-L-O-W-L-Y

Most of my hits come on the first or second "twitch."
I actually just raise my rod tip and lower it while giving a crank or two, until 1/2 way back to the boat when throwing to shoreline or structure.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great video and thanks for sharing. I have used the Ned Rig on Erie, Portage Lakes, Mosquito, Milton, and many small local inland lakes and reservoirs. My go to color is green pumpkin and then change as needed.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Shortdrift said:


> Great video and thanks for sharing. I have used the Ned Rig on Erie, Portage Lakes, Mosquito, Milton, and many small local inland lakes and reservoirs. My go to color is green pumpkin and then change as needed.


So, Ron.
Would you rank the Ned rig above a Carolina rigged speedcraw?
I've tried it, caught some fish on it, but always go back to my Speedcraw. Maybe I'm not working it correctly.


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I gotta agree, I tried the ned rig for the first time this year and it has surpasssed my expectations to say the least. I need to learn how to fish it weedless, saw some videos on you tube but haven't tried that yet.
I nailed a 20.5 incher at E. Harbor on the first cast last weekend, and got a 14 incher on the next cast. Maybe a lucky couple of casts on the edge of a weedline but I was fishing other baits and made the switch and it got those fish to bite.


----------

